

Ask HN: Is there a site dedicated to startup news and job postings? - geuis

Is there one site dedicated to news about startups, while also providing a list of available jobs? In my mind it's a duo tech news site and craigslist job search.
======
david927
For start-up jobs there's startuply.com

For start-up tech news and information, there are a million sites for every
taste and size.

